# Moderators - please read



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

As posted by new so called member wtcc

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=79413

On several boards, selling the same rubbish, obviously commerial seller in disguise.

Forum abuse. Please can you deal with joker [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------

